# 2500hd aux light switch



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

hello,

have a 2001 chevy 2500hd and was wondering about the 'aux light' switch on the dash board. Where does this thing lead too?

I want to hook up a beacon and thought it be neat to have it wired to this already present switch, but can't figure it out.....I hear a clicking noise coming from behind the seat on the drivers side of the truck (regular cab) but don't see anything back there. Do I need to tear into the truck to find whatever this switch is controlling?

steve


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

followed up on this same thing my self

dealer says yes it is for beacon , comes only on plow prepped trucks, an extra wiring harness was slated to come with the trucks(like the trailer one) but they ran out so it is an empty switch that has power to it but nothing out of it

that was my finding any how....the dealer that i spoke to seemed pretty in the dark about the switch so i am still going to look at it further......there is a harness made for it but they are still not available

any thing else you find out on this please let me know


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

say orby,

do you hear the 'click' behind the seat also when the switch is pushed?

Seems like you have to take that rear column panel out to get to it. Haven't been that ambitious yet, but maybe I will look to see what is making that noise.....the switch is definitely hooked up to something back there!

i was thinking of hooking my stereo amps up to before also.....thought maybe when plowing that between the plow and the 1400watts of amps I have I could have a problem..........well, at least I won't hear anything when I run someone over!


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

Check out this site: https://www.gmupfitter.com/secure/html/
click in Publications then on technical bulletins the one one on the snowplow prep is #27. You will need the Acrobat reader to view them though...


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

sweet deal wolfie.........thanks you did GOOD!

STEVE I DO NOT HEAR ANY CLICK WHEN I ACTIVATE THE BUTTON

but will check again


----------



## Bill c (Jan 30, 2000)

The paperwork for my hd has measurements for where to drill and find the wire through the roof.It also had a grommet in the glovebox for sealing the hole


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

bill is your an 01 or an 02......?

i was told the 2001 had what you mention and the 2002 did not , mine is an 2002

is there any #'s on that paper or bulletin ,..which i do not have


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

Mine is an 02 and I got the diagram with mine but I never saw the grommet... I'll have to look around for it...


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Aux light switch*

wiring & relay for 2001 HD is installed if you want to drill a hole thur the roof or as I did you can undue to top of the corner piller & remove the seatbelt top bracket & then remove the pull handle(Ext Cab)on roof & remove center door top cover & pull down headliner gently you will see the wiring (2 wires- 1 blk & 1 brown) going across in clips & pull it out . If you do it this way on Ext.Cabs you don't have to take out the rear seat. I then ran the wiring back down the rear piller & put a plug on the end to plug my strobe into. Doing it this way it only took 1/2 hr to do. Brent


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

my game plan is two locate the wiring and then snake it out the middle stop light that is already on roof....i have a reg cab


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

That shouldn't be a problem because there is enough wire, the ends just have tape on them so don't think that when you pull on them that you damaged the connector(as ther is no conn.). Brent


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Do a search, been talked about before. We've come up with some intresting alternatives to drilling into your roof hoping its there.

Anyways the clicking you hear is the relay located behind panel.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 28, 2001)

Did mine last week, 2002 ext cab, you have to drop the headliner, not that hard. Wire was in a coil above drivers seat, pull third brake light fish a stiff wire through, tape aux wire to it & pull it through. I drilled a small hole in the bottom of the lens cover, pulled wire through then siliconed the hole. Total time took around 3 hrs. I had never pulled the headliner, once I figured out how that came down it went quick.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

*Aux wiring*

I did the same thing. Here are some pics.
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=551338&uid=437876


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

*Aux wiring*

I did the same thing. Here are some pics.
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=551338&uid=437876


----------



## Rider1340 (Jan 3, 2002)

Mav, that truck is what we call back in the states " P H A T ". SHESABEAUTI.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

im not too handy with electrical stuff, but when i had my plow installed i decided to have hiddens put in all 4 corners. i had them take the wire for the aux lamp, and make that the switch for my hiddens. worked out really nice. im glad chevy puts that switch and wire in for plow prep. they should also make a permanent plug for the diesels so you dont have to tie wrap one to the grille.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT...I know somebody will need this one soon...geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

RACER...Here it is.........TTT..
Check 1st page posted by wolfie. The link
is there................geo


----------



## WNY PAT (Dec 4, 2002)

*Another Option*

If you don't mind losing your cargo lamp... those wires are already right there at the third brake light... just cut them and connect to your light and then you can use the cargo lamp switch on the dash. I did this b/c I didn't wat to drop the headliner... just another possibility to consider....


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

This info was very helpful thanks


----------



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

my 2001 Chevy with the plow prep package had the auxiliary button on the dash and the wires were already in the third brake light


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

WNY PAT;57515 said:


> If you don't mind losing your cargo lamp... those wires are already right there at the third brake light... just cut them and connect to your light and then you can use the cargo lamp switch on the dash. I did this b/c I didn't wat to drop the headliner... just another possibility to consider....


I know this post is like 13 years old, but since someone else re opened the issue, I would be leery of doing this unless you know the draw of your rotary or strobe light is less than the draw of the two bulbs that are in the cargo light. Wires might be to small to carry that draw.


----------

